# Bodacious is headed south



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna go stir around south of the Spur Saturday.... See if we can find summpin'!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck and go get em, you lucky dog.:bowdown Cant wait to see the pics:takephoto


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Tired of eating cigarette buts I assume!!!! :letsdrink Best of luck and I hope you start this Bluewater thing off!!! :clap


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Honk when you leave and good luck. Looking forward to a good report and :takephoto


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

dont jinx it wade!


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

That sounds like so much fun! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

pull a knucklehead for good luck...if you don't have one, let me know.


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Trip he already has jinxed us, come on wade you know better than that.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck! Can't wait for the report.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *willy c. (4/30/2009)*Trip he already has jinxed us, come on wade you know better than that.


No, no, no.....Not yet. You worry about the deck young man...


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

will see you out there


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:reallycrying


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Wade, you guys go tear them up.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I am also thinking of heading out Sat to the shelf south of DI. The weather sites I have checked are all over the place. What is the wind and wave intel you are getting. Need help convincing my crew to make the 60 mile run in the regulator.

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking forward to the report!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck Wade and Team Bodacious!! We'll be out there on HammerTime but may not be as far south as ya'll. 

WayneO


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck guys, bout time you went sniffin again Wade.......


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Shook a blue at 730 yesterday morning. Around a 300 class fish. Cool bite, greyhounded right at the boat but never got a hook in him. Caught one small dolphin, overall really slow. Fished in blue water all day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report Willy C.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

might have been a slow day, but still real cool you got to see that blue.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondered how close was the blue water you mentioned?? Thanks.


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

just north of the spur, probably 10 miles


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice to hear about the blue, and blue water report.... sucks we didnt get to make it out last weekend..... how blue are we talking here by the way? Greenish blue like we saw last year or that perfect blue water that makes you never want to leave?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Purple blue.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish we coulda got a pic. I could see all the way down the fishes throat. Gills flared charging the bait. Cool!!!!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmmmm purple blue..... my favorite, looking forward to this weekend


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea that fish launched off the top of a wave at our lure. Never seen a fish do that.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

All of this talk about purple blue water and billfish is almost as good as the bikini thread! If only there was a way to combine them into the ultimate fishing hard-on!! If only....


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say I had a great time fishing with you guys! Now that I've seen my first marlin im defready to pull on one for a while!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got any pics?


----------

